

Ask HN: Startup jobs site - mavsman

I&#x27;m graduating from college this year and the job search has begun. One of my main criteria is a relatively small company, preferably a mature startup. Is there somewhere outside of HN that I can find these postings without having to look up every single company that posts jobs to see how big their company is and how old they are?
======
wnm
This really depends on where you live!

For startup hubs such as San Francisco, New York etc, I think the best job
boards are [https://jobs.github.com/](https://jobs.github.com/),
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/),
[http://www.authenticjobs.com/](http://www.authenticjobs.com/), and
[https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs)

Angellist as mentioned on another comment is also great for just finding
startups.

I also used to find really good city specific sites with a google search like
"startups [CITY NAME]" or even "startup jobs [CITY NAME]"

for berlin for example one of the first hits is:
[http://berlinstartupjobs.com/](http://berlinstartupjobs.com/)

Also, there is a huuuge list with job boards, currated by the guys from
underdog.io ->
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AlOCi7qqICWzdEh...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AlOCi7qqICWzdEhzX1V5RVJMb1BKVjB0bWFER3dCdFE&output=html)

if you are interested in remote jobs, and dont want to wade through all those
job boards yourself, subscribe to
[http://remoteworknewsletter.com](http://remoteworknewsletter.com) and set a
couple of filters to only receive jobs that are relevant to you

------
JSeymourATL
> One of my main criteria is a relatively small company, preferably a mature
> startup.

Search the news archives for startups in the local business journal
corresponding to the market where you're interested in living/working.

Go back to 2009-13, put together a hit-list of promising targets, see where
they are today. In Dallas> [http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/print-
edition/2013/09/20/n...](http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/print-
edition/2013/09/20/north-texas-cities-are-trying-to.html?page=all)

*Pro-Tip: Reach out to the CEO directly, not all jobs are posted.

------
nostrademons
One option might be to go to sites that only display startups, eg. CrunchBase
(crunchbase.com), AngelList (angel.co/jobs), Startupers (startupers.com),
StartupHire (startuphire.com), and just apply to or cold-email companies
listed there.

Beyond that, feel free to e-mail me (my address is in my profile, slightly
obfuscated)...I'm founding a startup that's aimed at people like you, and I'd
love to get your feedback on a new product concept.

~~~
mavsman
Oh that's great information. I just got started on AngelList. I went to
StartupHire briefly but haven't searched there yet as I'm still intrigued by
AL. I'll surely be giving all those places a try, though.

------
thegenius
often times startup ceos are accessible, so you might really dig into a
company and its ceo, and write a few well thought out letters to the ones that
resonate with you the most. be careful here - there's a ton of smoke and
mirrors in this space and you could end up with a real egomaniac that's done
better blowing smoke than delivering value. startup ceos want talent who will
scale our their visions - the more that you can demonstrate that you just want
to work hard learning how to solve the problems theyre working on, the more
compelling you will be. good luck - theres a lot of opportunity out there.

------
cjbarber
Hi! Hopefully this is cool/helpful:

[http://www.breakoutlist.com/](http://www.breakoutlist.com/)

would love your thoughts. email in profile.

------
davidshariff
If your based in the UK you can try
[http://workinstartups.com/](http://workinstartups.com/)

